# New Farmhouse for barn



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

I found an old farmhouse photo to go with my newly finished barn. Scratchbuilt. Same techniques using wood planks over balsa . Copper corrugated roof. Structure will be weathered with a whitewash style paint. Wonder if I can get money for crops I don't plant?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree. Very rustic. Needs a horse trough to really set the scene!

Nice work,

TJ


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

*Water Wheel*

Thanks Guys

I appreciate it

I'll be doing a water wheel and I see that MicroMark carries a 2.5 rpm motor which would be great for turning the wheel. Too many projects, too little time! Pretty neat when you get so absorbed in a project that you forget to eat.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

*Dirty White*



tjcruiser said:


> I agree. Very rustic. Needs a horse trough to really set the scene!
> 
> Nice work,
> 
> TJ


My wife tried her hand at aging with acrylic. I told her she was doing ok on her own. Here are the results:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Have the wife step away from the paints! Have her pack up all her paints and equipment and send her packing!! 
That is have her pack it all up and bring it to my house and help my wife paint our collection of buildings!!
Excellent Job!!:thumbsup:
It's always great when the wife supports your train habit, but It's really something special when she actually joins in!


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife got a kick out of that. We moved to San Antonio from the northeast about 7 years ago. The winters would darn near kill us now. I miss snow though.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Me and my wife moved from Phoenix 2 years ago Way up north to almost the Canadian border. I lived in Phoenix for 22 years and find the snow a refreshing change from the 120 deg summer days! Can't dress for heat, and they arrest you for running around naked!


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

*Copper Patina Roof and lights plus table*

I was able to get some solution at the LHS yesterday to weather my copper roof with a patina finish. Found a set of 20 lights so the farmhouse now has lights. Also built a 4 x 8 table of my own design. I'm using 2x4 ceiling tile turned upside down for the table surface. Here are a few pics.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

looks like a good foundation and very nice structure.
and i see you are DCC ready  

one note - watch for train falling of the side of the table.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

tankist said:


> looks like a good foundation and very nice structure.
> and i see you are DCC ready
> 
> one note - watch for train falling of the side of the table.


Thanks. This oval is just a test track until I develop my layout. Maybe I could make a parachute recovery system for my train. I really would hate to drop it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Let's hope it doesn't rain on your farm house. 
Your corrugated roof is running the wrong way and is going to hold water:laugh:
A trick I have discovered with brass and copper if you "burn" it with a flame before you install it or patina it, the material will look aged. Another trick is to tarnish it with vinegar.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Let's hope it doesn't rain on your farm house.
> Your corrugated roof is running the wrong way and is going to hold water:laugh:
> A trick I have discovered with brass and copper if you "burn" it with a flame before you install it or patina it, the material will look aged. Another trick is to tarnish it with vinegar.


Funny, I realized the direction of the corrugation as soon as I glued it on. Was even going to cover over it and my wife said "why bother?". I just told her about your comments. As Chevy Chase comments in Christmas Vacation when the lights aren't twinkling, "Thanks for noticing".


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's really not a knock. I've done the same thing to some of my models and I'm a building contractor.:laugh::laugh::laugh: Your doing some great work don't let us in the Peanut Gallery send you astray!


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

*Video..H from train included.......it's me not you*



NIMT.COM said:


> It's really not a knock. I've done the same thing to some of my models and I'm a building contractor.:laugh::laugh::laugh: Your doing some great work don't let us in the Peanut Gallery send you astray!


I'm such a perfectionist when it comes to models I was kicking myself long before you noticed Here's a video taken of my new loco and table. I put the camera on the loco half way thru.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMCqfGpdYbY


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Skypup,

Nice video ... looks like lots of fun. However ... I penned this a while back, for another member, and I think it might be work repeating here ...

"Ohh, exhalted King Gravitus ... I beseech thee to please be kind to SkyPup. He dare doth venture ever so close to the Dreaded Edge. Nay ... sayeth not what you must think. For his intentions are most noble and pure. I implore you ... please grant him safe passage through The Land of Gravity so that he may live freely to see another glorius day in your kingdom.

"For if we all pay due heed and homage to King Gravitus, and from this point hence do solemnly vow to move thy goods and wares away from the Dreaded Edge, we may soon find peace and harmony in our beloved land. But, alas! ... Ye who persist to be tempted by the siren wails of The Edge shall pay a dear price and move thusforth forward into the future in squalor amidst broken piles of rubble and forlorn dreams.

"Pay good heed to these words of wisdom, lad ... pay good heed ..."

TJ


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

You may have not noticed but in the tender is a rocket propelled parachute recovery system. Anything over 15 degrees and the room is filled with smoke.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

:sly: I had to close my eyes when it went around the edge!


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the farmhouse. It looked familiar and got me to thinking. I think it looks like the structures on the old time model Doc builds in back to the future 3 when they are planning the escape from the old west.


----------

